# Rapido spares



## philnolly (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

Can anyone suggest a way of getting a replacement habitation door lock for my Rapido 779M (02).

I paid for and ordered one via Brownhills 12 months ago and despite many calls to them all they offer to do is 'chase it up'.
(They did offer to honour the original order despite it being placed before their collapse) 
Should I just give up with them or does it usually take this length of time ?

I tried Wokingham Motorhomes who refused, point blank, to order a part because I hadn't bought the vehicle from them. 8O

So, where now, grateful for any suggestions ?

Thanks
Phil


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Phil, I must say my experience with Caravannes Rapido in Wokingham has been very satisfactory despite my Rapido also being originally bought from Brownhills (by me). I have also called to Rapido in Mayenne in France where they sold me some bits directly, perhaps if you are planning a trip across the channel you could consider calling to them.
Colin


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

philnolly said:


> Hi everyone
> I paid for and ordered one via Brownhills 12 months ago and despite many calls to them all they offer to do is 'chase it up'.
> (They did offer to honour the original order despite it being placed before their collapse)
> Should I just give up with them or does it usually take this length of time ?
> ...


Hi Phil,

If you ring Martin at Caravannes Rapid, Wokingham on 01189-973-1023 with the details, he will order and supply what you require.

Peter


----------



## philnolly (Aug 7, 2008)

Colin and Peter

Thanks very much for your advice, I will re-try the people at Wokingham........knowing who to speak to is invaluable. 

Regards

Phil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

philnolly said:


> Colin and Peter
> Thanks very much for your advice, I will re-try the people at Wokingham........knowing who to speak to is invaluable.
> Regards
> Phil


Hi Phil,

Excellent dealer Caravannes Rapido, he just will not carry out warranty work for any Browhills supplied product.

Next time you want a Rapido, deal with them, they know the product backwards and sideways, a dealer with the *personal touch*

Your not a notch on a scoreboard there

Peter


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Rapido Spares*

I bought a used Rapido, not from Wokingham but originally supplied by them, i needed advice and Martin, Mandy, Paul and Anthony are extemely helpful. Give them a call.
Rick.


----------

